# Is powdered milk a good food for betta fry?



## lollipop (Apr 6, 2021)

My mother in law started breeding bettas and took the advises somewhere. She started feeding betta fry with powdered milk. Fry did slowly grow but somewhat insignificant. Just checking if it's ok. Thanks.


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

I do not know that much about betta fry and what to feed them at such a young age, but no that does not sound suitable. Dairy is not good for bettas from everything I know.

The bettas need a special food when they are young. This is what I came across when searching, but I am sure more experienced members will come and give better advice!

"Infusoria and tiny free-living nematodes such as Vinegar Eels, Microworms, Banana Worms, and Walter Worms, as well as baby Brine Shrimp, Daphnia, Fairy Shrimp, and Grindal Worms are all great *fry food*."


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Animals15 said:


> I do not know that much about betta fry and what to feed them at such a young age, but no that does not sound suitable. Dairy is not good for bettas from everything I know.
> 
> The bettas need a special food when they are young. This is what I came across when searching, but I am sure more experienced members will come and give better advice!
> 
> "Infusoria and tiny free-living nematodes such as Vinegar Eels, Microworms, Banana Worms, and Walter Worms, as well as baby Brine Shrimp, Daphnia, Fairy Shrimp, and Grindal Worms are all great *fry food*."


You can feed the live food as list above or a specific formulated fry food. I would NEVER feed milk to fish.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I doubt betta fry will eat powdered milk. The particles, if at all, are too small. It is more useful to create micro organism which in turn becomes fry food. 

However, milk may foul closed system water and harm fry. It is best to create infusoria (micro organism) in a separate container using what ever method you feel comfortable with and feed to fry. 

I would not suggest feeding betta fry powdered milk, especially since you said fry doesn't show significant growth. There are many other options you could choose from which do not put fry at risk. There are many tutorials in YouTube with various methods.


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

Few things can foul the water faster than dairy products. This is not a good idea.


----------



## lollipop (Apr 6, 2021)

Animals15 said:


> I do not know that much about betta fry and what to feed them at such a young age, but no that does not sound suitable. Dairy is not good for bettas from everything I know.
> 
> The bettas need a special food when they are young. This is what I came across when searching, but I am sure more experienced members will come and give better advice!
> 
> "Infusoria and tiny free-living nematodes such as Vinegar Eels, Microworms, Banana Worms, and Walter Worms, as well as baby Brine Shrimp, Daphnia, Fairy Shrimp, and Grindal Worms are all great *fry food*."


Yah. I did some research and didn't see any powdered milk as betta fry food. Gonna buy some fry food from aquarium shop and try to convince her with the fry food.


----------



## lollipop (Apr 6, 2021)

indjo said:


> I doubt betta fry will eat powdered milk. The particles, if at all, are too small. It is more useful to create micro organism which in turn becomes fry food.
> 
> However, milk may foul closed system water and harm fry. It is best to create infusoria (micro organism) in a separate container using what ever method you feel comfortable with and feed to fry.
> 
> I would not suggest feeding betta fry powdered milk, especially since you said fry doesn't show significant growth. There are many other options you could choose from which do not put fry at risk. There are many tutorials in YouTube with various methods.


I counted and there are around 40-50 betta fries (or maybe more hiding). Perhaps the powdered milk helps in growing infusoria? (I google and some suggested using milk powder to culture infusoria, not sure the effectiveness though but should be done in separate container like you've suggested) We have some debates and I wanna get some advises here as she said fry still alive after around 3-4 weeks by feeding powdered milk. You're right, I'm afraid the water quality could be bad and affect those fry cause it does looks cloudy white... But elderly is hard to convince sometimes, haha...


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Hmmm, never heard of it...


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Powdered milk dissolves rapidly in water...then your fry would be swimming in milk. Dairy is also far from what they would eat naturally. I’m really sorry but I do not understand the thought process here at all.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

lollipop said:


> But elderly is hard to convince sometimes, haha...


The elderly? What about the young who think they know everything? Can't convince them of _anything_. 😂 Bet your Mom agrees.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> The elderly? What about the young who think they know everything? Can't convince them of _anything_. 😂 Bet your Mom agrees.


I vote this as best response of the day 😂😂


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> The elderly? What about the young who think they know everything? Can't convince them of _anything_. 😂 Bet your Mom agrees.


BEST REPLY EVER! No one harder to talk to then a no-it-all. 😂


----------

